# Films and TV shows that deserve a Cult Following



## Cult (Jan 29, 2012)

I tried this on another forum and I'd like to try it here.

Here's my pick:

The Trail of The Screaming Forehead (a very funny parody of of B-Movies from the 50's, I chose this film because I thought B-Movie fans, I call them B's, would like this film.)
The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra (Same thing I said for the film above, It's also made by the same person)
The Lost Skeleton Returns Again (A Sequel to the above film)
Technotise: Edit & I (A very awesome Serbian Sci-Fi)
Angst (the 2003 German Film, a very astonishing drama)
Serenity (The film based on the cult TV show, Firefly)
Jail Bait (C'mon! It's by Ed Wood!)
Howl's Moving Castle (A very beautiful Japanese Animated film)
Fat Head (A very convincing documentary about a guy who eats nothing but fast food to _*lose*_ weight, and no he doesn't eat a bunch of fast "healthy" food)
An American Carol (a conservative comedy film that conservatives would find funny, but not liberals. I actually think the cult followers should be conservatives)
Rocket Singh: Salesman of the Year (a very funny Indian comedy. You got to read subtitles and just to warn you they go by fast.)
Ryan & Sean's Not So Excellent Adventure (starring Nigahiga and one of his friends)
The Greatest Story Ever Told (A great Christian film that no one I've met has heard of. I will warn you this, it's 4 hrs long. I actually watched it in 4 1hr long sittings)
Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story (It's kind of like Spinal Tap)
The 2007 Remake of The Wicker Man (A film stuffed with unintentional humor, plus the remake has a cult following.)
DÃ¼nyayi kurtaran adam (Turkish Star Wars)
Yarasa adam (Turkish Batman)
Badi (Turkish ET)
Korkusuz (Turkish Rambo)
Turist Ã–mer Uzay Yolunda (Turkish Star Trek)
Seytan (Turkish Excorsist, correct me if I spelt that wrong)
Harry's War (It's like Home Alone, only more mature. Unfortunately, I can only find it on Netflix.)
Black Dynamite (A pretty funny parody of Blaxploitation films.)
Ivan Vasilevich menyaet professiyu (or as it's called here in the States, Ivan Vasilievich: Back to the Future. No relation to another film called Back to the Future. It's a time travel sci-fi film from the USSR. It doesn't have the greatest effects in the world, but it is still interesting none the less.)
Open Your Eyes (Remeber Vanilla Sky? Vanilla Sky is a remake of this film. IMO this film is *way* better than the remake.)
Bitter Lake (I find this film to be pretty unintentionally funny.)
AVGN: The Movie (Yes, I know this film hasn't come out yet, but I think it's obscenity, geekiness, and the fact that Internet fame is nothing compared to movie fame would make it a great cult classic)
Mr. Mike's Mondo Video (This parody of Mondo Cane has everything to become a cult classic. It also stars ex-SNL writer and performer Michael O'Donoghue who is in my opinion one of the most underated comedians ever. I should probably leave this quote: "Good evening. I'm Mr. Mike, inviting you to come with me into a world where the bizarre is commonplace and the commonplace bizarre. It is an odyssey of agressive wierdness. Whatever raw, savage acts man's hellish brain can concieve, our cameras are these, scouring the globe, seeking out the cheap thrills, the pointless perversities, the shabby secrets, the grotesque, and the pathetic.")

TV Shows:

Sonic SAT AM (IMO this is the only good Sonic show, and it's enviromental message is subtle.)
Galidor (Don't ask how I discovered this, but this is an amazing Sci-Fi show. If it wasn't aimed at kids I could see it doing better.)
Portlandia (I can see this sketch comedy having a cult following, it is very strange and obscure, both the sketches and the jokes. Usually, if the sketch is unfunny, it's building up to a good punchline. To me, it very hipstery)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

Howl's Moving Castle is very popular already I am pretty sure.
It's Redline that needs more popularity >:c

Would like to see some more love for Isao Takahata films also. Too much Hayao Miyazaki focus for my liking when it comes to Ghibli movies.

Aside from that nothing I can think of. I usually only watch stuff people recommend to me, or I see enough of to get interested. It usually has some kind of following when I watch it, because otherwise I probably wouldn't know about it.


----------



## Rika Creature (Jan 29, 2012)

The Secret of Kells. This movie is an absolutely gorgeous piece of animated art, you could really tell the creators were passionate about what they were making.

Also Leafie: a Hen into the Wild, I would love to see this movie get an English dub (though the original Korean voice work was fantastic) the animation is absolutely stunning, and the plot is both heart warming and heart wrenching with one of saddest endings I've ever seen in an animated movie.


----------



## Cult (Jan 29, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Howl's Moving Castle is very popular already I am pretty sure.
> It's Redline that needs more popularity >:c
> 
> Would like to see some more love for Isao Takahata films also. Too much Hayao Miyazaki focus for my liking when it comes to Ghibli movies.
> ...



By Redline you mean this film, right? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1483797/


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 29, 2012)

Supernatural, MST3k, & Wristcutters: A Love Story.

But I'm pretty sure that the first two already DO have cult followings, and the third probably would if it was less obscure. It's made it to Netflix Instant Watch now, though, so there's potential there. I also love Let's Go to Prison, another underappreciated film, but I'm not sure it's cult-grade XD 

I'd say Fringe, too, but after Season 3, Season 4 has a lot to make up for to get back on my good side. But they have Walter Bishop, so, in reality that shouldn't be overly difficult.

ALSO:
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari, because it's seriously fantastic. And/or Metropolis. Had to add some silent classics in there, and these two are truly great.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 29, 2012)

Way too many to easily list.


----------



## Cult (Jan 29, 2012)

Cloudy said:


> Supernatural, MST3k, & Wristcutters: A Love Story.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure that the first two already DO have cult followings, and the third probably would if it was less obscure. It's made it to Netflix Instant Watch now, though, so there's potential there. I also love Let's Go to Prison, another underappreciated film, but I'm not sure it's cult-grade XD
> 
> ...



MST3K and Metropolis already have cult followings. I'm not so sure about Supernatural.

Also, I edited my first post.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 29, 2012)

Garth Marenghi's Darkplace. A recent-ish comedy program made to look like a hilariously awful early 80s hospital drama.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 30, 2012)

_sister wives_

yall seen that shit?

motherfucker had MAD trim


----------



## Tao (Jan 30, 2012)

Wayne's World, definitely 

And the Goonies. THE GOONIES that canonically lead to National Treasure.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 30, 2012)

_*Mongrels*_

Well, yeah. Not that I don't wanna make it more obvious, but hey it may have a little packet of 'cult-following' somewhere.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mamoru-kun ni Megami no Shukufu wo!






It's schmaltzy, and slightly confusing at times, but dammit did I laugh! 

http://http://www.animeultima.tv/watch/mamorukun-ni-megami-no-shukufuku-wo-english-subbed-dubbed-online/

Why did I choose it? Because even the most hardcore anime fan doesn't know what it is. Wish I could've found a more action-y pic.

It wasn't what I expected at all. A pleasant surprise.


----------



## Cult (Jan 30, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> _sister wives_
> 
> yall seen that shit?
> 
> motherfucker had MAD trim



The TV Show or the LGBT movie?



Tao said:


> Wayne's World, definitely
> 
> And the Goonies. THE GOONIES that canonically lead to National Treasure.



Wayne's World is _way_ to mainstream. Goonies I think is already a cult classic.

Also, I edited my first post.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 31, 2012)

Moon


----------



## Exdraghunt (Jan 31, 2012)

Electra Glide in Blue. It's one of my favorite films, with beautiful cinematography, and I've only ever met one other person who's ever seen it. (a random old biker at a motorcycle rally.)

Also, I'd like to see the following for Phantom of the Paradise spread. It was inexplicably popular in Winnipeg, Canada, but nowhere else. 


Cloudy said:


> ALSO:
> The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari, because it's seriously fantastic.



FUCK YES Cabinet of Dr. Caligari. That movie is amazing. We were all told to go watch it by my Theatre Set Design professor.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 31, 2012)

Eric Bana's finest:






This movie explains the rather irrational love we have for the automobile, even those that we simply refuse to let go. I'd recommend it for everyone, but the obscene language (and language selection and subtitles) will limit the viewing audience.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 31, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> This movie explains the rather irrational love we have for the automobile...



Oh, so it's _not_ about animals. Right.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd sure like it if Ravenous had an actual cult following. Everyone says it does, and really it seems like a movie that would, but I have yet to meet another Ravenous fan other than people I've introduced the film to. (One will pop up immediately after I post this.)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 31, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Oh, so it's _not_ about animals. Right.



When you see his machine, you probably won't be able to tell the difference. ;P


Besides it's named after an animal: Falcon.


----------



## Cult (Jan 31, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Eric Bana's finest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Dad would probably hate that film. Also, I edited my first post.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Arrested Development. I absolutely loved the shots of Los Angeles and the characters reminded me so much of people who I experienced on a daily basis going to high school. Then, Fox cut the show, which was bad.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Feb 1, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> The TV Show or the LGBT movie?



whats the movie?


im talkin about the mormon one


----------



## Cult (Feb 1, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> whats the movie?
> 
> 
> im talkin about the mormon one



I looked up the sister wives on IMDB and got some LGBT movie. And I thought you were talking about the show.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 2, 2012)

Zardoz.

And Rock & Rule. Not even furries seem to be aware of that movie.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 2, 2012)

Stupid Mario Bros.

It isn't technically a "tv show", but I think it's close enough. For a low-budget web series it's incredible.

Season 5 is coming soon, and it looks amazing. It deserves more of a following in my opinion.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 2, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> My Dad would probably hate that film. Also, I edited my first post.



Such a shame. Maybe he'll like my next candidate:

From the maker of the ORIGINAL Gone In 60 Seconds:







The Japanese movie poster has cooler art, but I only found this tiny pic:






Chosen because as an H.B. Halicki production, it lives in the shadow of his better known success, the ORIGINAL Gone In 60 Seconds (there were two more movies, but I haven't seen them).


----------



## Cult (Feb 2, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Zardoz.
> 
> And Rock & Rule. Not even furries seem to be aware of that movie.



He lost me when he said, "The Penis is Evil."



NEStalgia Fox said:


> Stupid Mario Bros.
> 
> It isn't technically a "tv show", but I think it's close enough. For a low-budget web series it's incredible.
> 
> Season 5 is coming soon, and it looks amazing. It deserves more of a following in my opinion.



 I've watched that webseries before. Not bad.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe the fandom will approve of this one:






The story is actually a bit deeper than what's described, as far as these types of movies are concerned. It is also probably the only movie that portrays anthro art (the main protagonist likes to draw his friends that way) in a cool, positive vibe.


----------



## Khei (Feb 12, 2012)

Legend of the Seeker.. Tho it kinda does have a cult following.. a really small group of folks who are still fighting to get a 3rd season.


----------



## Cult (Feb 13, 2012)

Khei said:


> Legend of the Seeker.. Tho it kinda does have a cult following.. a really small group of folks who are still fighting to get a 3rd season.



They should do what fans of Jericho did, send 4,000 pounds of nuts to the makers of the show.


----------



## Khei (Feb 13, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> They should do what fans of Jericho did, send 4,000 pounds of nuts to the makers of the show.



LOL! Now THAT is EPIC! XP


----------



## Cult (Feb 13, 2012)

Khei said:


> LOL! Now THAT is EPIC! XP



Yup, they were literally saying nuts to the show being canceled


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

I just stumbled upon this:







2 things that caught my attention of this movie: 
-It took 7 YEARS TO MAKE.
-Why 7 years? Because it was made TRADITIONALLY, AS IN NO CGI.

Unlike that other movie that wasted the wonderful "Redline"  nomenclature, this one seems to not suck. Quite the contrary I must say.  In fact, I've found reviews ranging from being extremely  politically-incorrect (putting it mildly) to such wonderful comparisons as "Speed Racer on crack". It ain't too deep, but who cares?

This might hold out car-anime fans for a couple of months (years?) . Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 14, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> 2 things that caught my attention of this movie:
> -It took 7 YEARS TO MAKE.
> -Why 7 years? Because it was made TRADITIONALLY, AS IN NO CGI.


"The Thief and the Cobbler" would like a word with you. Took almost 30 years from start to finish because it was all hand-animated, hyper-detailed, and was personally funded by just one guy for the most part. Unfortunately it was ganked by from the original creator from contract dickery and castrated into a family-friendly Disneyesque film that a lot of people assumed was an Aladdin knock-off. Sigh. There's a "Recobbled" version on youtube that's closer to the original, but a lot of scenes were still not finished so the quality fluctuates a lot. Personally not a fan of the story but the animation is unbelievable. 

Don't mean to shit on your post, though, that Redline movie does look fun.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 15, 2012)

TV series 'Being Human'.

Amazing.

Also, there's an odd Korean film I'm fond of, "Save the Green Planet". You cannot judge this one by the cover or title at _all._ It's surprisingly dark, but there's some comedic moments, and it's pretty well acted too. Warning for language/content.


----------



## Cult (Feb 15, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Maybe the fandom will approve of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like something National Lampoon created.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> "The Thief and the Cobbler" would like a word with  you. Took almost 30 years from start to finish because it was all  hand-animated, hyper-detailed, and was personally funded by just one guy  for the most part. Unfortunately it was ganked by from the original  creator from contract dickery and castrated into a family-friendly  Disneyesque film that a lot of people assumed was an Aladdin knock-off.  Sigh. There's a "Recobbled" version on youtube that's closer to the  original, but a lot of scenes were still not finished so the quality  fluctuates a lot. Personally not a fan of the story but the animation is  unbelievable.
> 
> Don't mean to shit on your post, though, that Redline movie does look fun.



ALMOST 30 YEARS?!!! That's INSANE!!! But dammit, the pain the maker must have felt to have his vision ruined.

Let's just hope this Redline doesn't get _Americanized_ (as in live-action remake) *shudders*.



cultfilmlover said:


> Looks like something National Lampoon created.



Don't let that stop ya from watching!

Let's try this instead. I can relate to the guy. It ain't easy to be the good guy:






One more thing. A lot of people laugh when looking back at fashion from the 70s and 80s. This movie was made in the New Millennium. Wow. Just goes to prove that those that follow the ragged edge of fashion will still look dated in the end (to put it mildly), no matter the decade.


----------



## Cult (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, Loser looks good.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 19, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> OK, Loser looks good.



Finally! I nailed one!

Anybody besides me remember this one?






I remember being giddy at the announcement that Disney was gonna make a 101 Dalmatians animated sequel, even though I was gonna have to wait about 2+ years since the announcement. Unlike most of Disney's sequels to their golden classics that plagued the first half of '00s, this one_ doesn't suck._ It's been years since I've seen it, but I still remember having fully enjoyed it when it came out on video for rent. Heck, I watched it twice before returning it!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 19, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


>



I do, but I don't remember whether I liked it or not. I remember liking Cruella's reaction to that artist, though.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Pine (Feb 21, 2012)

If it doesn't already have a cult following, Code Monkeys sure as hell deserves one.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 21, 2012)

6 Films To Keep You Awake 

Night Watch and Day Watch (fucking epic, man. The plot sounds corny at first but they're both epic)


----------



## Agentsmithfa (Feb 26, 2012)

Why noone mentions The Room?  why, why why!!?





You are tearing me apart FA!


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2012)

Nobody mentioned Get a Life? I am very disappointed. It's one of the greatest TV shows of all time. 

It also needs a new fucking DVD release, only a few of the episodes have been put on DVD.


----------



## Cult (Feb 27, 2012)

Agentsmithfa said:


> Why noone mentions The Room?  why, why why!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kaamos said:


> Nobody mentioned Get a Life? I am very disappointed. It's one of the greatest TV shows of all time.
> 
> It also needs a new fucking DVD release, only a few of the episodes have been put on DVD.



They already have cult following.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 27, 2012)

The back cover's description seriously glosses over the details. In a way, it shows a problem with universities and such. Many will regard the plot as unrealistic, but a cult film isn't a $100 to be loved by everyone.

This generation's Animal House? Please. This movie is fun, but tame in comparison to Animal House (!).


I got a question. What's the cult status of Rango? I heard it got an Oscar (I _totally_ forgot about the Oscars and the fact that this was an 2011 film), but does it have a cult following or is it to new or what?


----------

